# Utility Articles



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I noticed a hole in one of my leather articles. Does anyone know where I can find a decent set of articles that aren’t super expensive? Mine are from J and J.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Betty Reed @ Custom Canine.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I believe J and J sells them individually, not sure you have to buy an entire set... I would at least ask. There are also FB groups that sell used obedience equipment so you might check into that. Lots of people purchase this equipment then never use it. You might also ask people in your training group... lots of times they have more than one set and willing to part with a single.

Edit: this place sells singles Articles- Metal and Leather Utility Articles (Individual) | Poochability Dog Traing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> I believe J and J sells them individually, not sure you have to buy an entire set...


If she's just replacing articles that are ruined - going back to the same place (J&J) would be best - because the set needs to be all identical articles that are numbered.

Reason why she'd have to replace the whole set is if the one she has is already used and older - and the brand new articles would stand out like a sore thumb.

Then again, I would probably do both (get replacements for the training set, buy another set that's for showing).

*I have 2 sets. The one is at least 9 years old and I think I got them from J&J and it's been heavily used with the middles of the leathers all stained + ends curling slightly on a few of the articles. The other is my set from Custom Canine and I rarely use.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> I believe J and J sells them individually, not sure you have to buy an entire set... I would at least ask. There are also FB groups that sell used obedience equipment so you might check into that. Lots of people purchase this equipment then never use it. You might also ask people in your training group... lots of times they have more than one set and willing to part with a single.
> 
> Edit: this place sells singles Articles- Metal and Leather Utility Articles (Individual) | Poochability Dog Traing


Those look nice. I like that they have different colors too. I was looking at Max 200 too. I have a friend with a set from Scentsabell and they are beautiful but way out of my price range. Most of us have sets that look the same, just like J&J. I plan on keeping the set I have now for training and have a nice looking set for showing. My granddaughter has been relentlessly begging for her own dog to train so hopefully I can eventually pass on my old set to her.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

So....I went to Poochability and looked around. They looked nice and they were affordable. I made the mistake (or not) of clicking on the Facebook page. I was hoping to read some reviews since I never heard of them. It went to her personal page that was full of political rants. Doesn’t matter if I agree or not, it’s just unprofessional to me. I actually actively block posts and remove friends on either side of the fence for that. I ended up placing an order with Max 200. Maybe if someone actually knows her, they can remind her where her link leads to. Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I bought my set on eBay. Really. The set was a Max 200. The owner had finished utility with her dog and was retiring from obedience and decided to sell the articles. Came with the bag and gloves too. It was a good deal. After corresponding with the previous owner, I found out that the set had originated up here in Alaska with someone that had retired prior to the last owner (2 owners back). Funny how they ended up back here in Alaska. Anyway try buying a used set. I’m totally happy with mine. My husband made me a nice set of wood articles to go with the metal and leather articles I bought.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

That is funny. I already purchased them though. They should be here in 3 weeks. I really wanted to support the smaller company. If your Max 200 set is on the 3rd dog and you are happy with them, then I should be happy with my new set! Pilot is such a good boy and deserves a nice set of articles. I don't think I'm going to regret the purchase.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

New articles arrived a couple of weeks ago. Also got an article bag to match them! I aired out the leather for a few days because the leather scent was so strong even I could smell it. I thought I had a picture on my phone to share but I don't. Here's the bag, it's actually a pet carrier but I think it's going to work out nicely. 





Amazon.com : EliteField Soft Sided Pet Carrier (3 Year Warranty, Airline Approved), Multiple Sizes and Colors Available (Medium: 17" L x 9" W x 12" H, Sky Blue) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : EliteField Soft Sided Pet Carrier (3 Year Warranty, Airline Approved), Multiple Sizes and Colors Available (Medium: 17" L x 9" W x 12" H, Sky Blue) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Here’s my photo.


----------

